# Next Codex Up?



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

So, now that the Necrons are done, does anyone know for sure which codex is being released?

I know there is a theory that updates go xeno/marine/xeno but am I correct in thinking it will be the Tau getting an update between January and March of 2012?

Also, to add a bit of spice to what is essentially a simple question:

Which Codex would YOU update next if you were in charge of GW and why?


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I would update Chaos to make them more 'playable'. I dont collect them myself, but in my group, they are being collected but not really played. I would love to see the option of taking Renegades and Mutants, Plague Zombies etc, and the integration of the Chaos Daemons Codex within the Chaos book.

Anyways, my 2c: Would make for an expensive Codex though


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I hear it's gonna be Space Marines in all their forms.

/troll.




I think it'll be either Tau or SoB, honestly. I'd like a Tau update.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Alsojames said:


> I think it'll be either Tau or SoB, honestly. I'd like a Tau update.


As far as I know SoB got their update in a few issues of White Dwarf which sucks balls IMO.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

IT MUST BE CHAOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah thats what i pray it will be but it probably will be SoB. Or mabey it will be chaos demons??????? I would really like chaos because we need new units and models desperatly


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Tau definitely. And some SoB plastic models and booklet of the WDdex at least. While I would love for it to be eldar I know they need it much more.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tau would make the most sense with sob off the table


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Tau, because hell, why not? It's not like I needed this money.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Reputable sources are pointing to Tau as a bunch of their models are already finished. Pretty sure I read this on Warseer, though no idea what thread.

Personally I hope it really is the Tau as if they get an update maybe the owner of my store will stop whining that his army sucks and actually play the game.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Tyranids *cough/ embarressed look*:wasntme:


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Id like to see Eldar get an update. Failing that CSM.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Why is SoB even still a playable army? They're like the ugly ass bastard children of 40k in comparison to the rest of them? 

Tau I say, give us some new models.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

tau are quite weird in many respects, they should be quite popular, they have a good range of models, most of which are plastic, but there is something missing?cant really put my finger on it.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> tau are quite weird in many respects, they should be quite popular, they have a good range of models, most of which are plastic, but there is something missing?cant really put my finger on it.


Viable CC units?


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> Tyranids *cough/ embarressed look*:wasntme:


 
The dex is good, there are just a lot of units that don’t have models.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

troybuckle said:


> The dex is good, there are just a lot of units that don’t have models.


I know.  It is just a little sub par in some areas for a new codex in the power creep. Tossed it up as a joke more than anything.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

It better be Tau, swear to god if they bring out some SOB bullshit i'm gonna burn gamesworkshop to the ground.

to hell with the bolter bitches! want my firewarriors to be useful!!

as for a codex i'd like to see other than that.....eldar, chaos can wait ;D


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I would like to see the Tau get an update followed by CSM's.

Tau are officially outdated beyond reproach now and I think GW are trying to modernise all the cod exes prior to 6th edition. With some luck tau will be 6th ed tested followed by the 6th ed rule set followed by CSM's as the premier 6th ed army.

Failing that, elder are getting a bit dusty...and the Templars could use a WD update.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Tau are being done as the last 5th edition codex (designed for 6th) and then Chaos as the first 6th edition codex.

80% sure I'm right.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

where are the regular space marine dex on this 6th edition list?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

One plastic SoB kit and some seperately purchased weapon sprues to make them dominions or retributors is all I ask.

Then by all means TAU, TAU AND MORE TAU!

Tau may be nearly unplayable because of rules but SoB are nearly unplayable because of models.


----------



## daemonprinceofchaos (Aug 4, 2008)

i think we will see a Tau codex and then Chaos, then a new edition of 40k will released with chaos being in the starter set.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Tau next I think. If I were running GW I'd have another swing at Sisters and give them a proper codex with model support.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, they just released a Xenos codex, so the next will be an astartes variant. I believe Black Templars are up next. Or, they could release Chaos Space Marines, although they would be skipping a few others. Given the popularity of the CSM, this could very well be the next codex.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i want Tau, 6th ed, CSM, Eldar, BT, Demons, DA(or C:SM because lets face it they will get one)


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Lucio said:


> If I were running GW I'd have another swing at Sisters and give them a proper codex with model support.


They won't be getting one for at least another 3 years. Look at Blood Angels.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Lubacca said:


> Why is SoB even still a playable army? They're like the ugly ass bastard children of 40k in comparison to the rest of them?
> 
> Tau I say, give us some new models.


They're barely a playable army and because the army rules are no longer in print and hasn't been put online new players can't even pick up the army if they can look past the insane price tag to pick up the army.

But to answer your question: because people like playing them. Venomously hating the army just because it's not your thing is a bit silly.



HatingYou said:


> It better be Tau, swear to god if they bring out some SOB bullshit i'm gonna burn gamesworkshop to the ground.
> 
> to hell with the bolter bitches! want my firewarriors to be useful!!
> 
> as for a codex i'd like to see other than that.....eldar, chaos can wait ;D


At least your Tau have plastic kits for almost everything. Those of us who play Sisters pray for at least some new models so the cost of the models can come down for us, and let new players pick them up. I know three people in my club who have shown an interest in them but the price tag for the models keep them from getting them.



eyescrossed said:


> They won't be getting one for at least another 3 years. Look at Blood Angels.


Chaos Warriors from Fantasy got theirs in under a year and have a more similar update (namely removal of items from the book and a slight reshuffle to make the army playable until real rules came out).


Anyways, I don't really mind who gets it next since I think everyone deserves new kits and things, but I do hope that if GW doesn't do anymore full codex updates in White Dwarf. Supplements are fine, but full codices aren't cool.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I must admit to getting a little bored with Chaos Marines bitching that they should be next. Chaos is perfectly playable, although obviously as an older codex they are not a great as the new shiny Space Wolves/Blood Angel/Greay Knight codexes. 

Tau, Sisters, BT and DA are all in mire desperate need of newer codexes. I dont see more than 1 (or maybe 2 at most) of these being released before the rumoured 6th edition release. I'd hazard a guess it will be Tau and maybe Templars. 

Not that I mind, as I wont be getting any of them


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

humakt said:


> I must admit to getting a little bored with Chaos Marines bitching that they should be next. Chaos is perfectly playable, although obviously as an older codex they are not a great as the new shiny Space Wolves/Blood Angel/Greay Knight codexes.
> 
> Tau, Sisters, BT and DA are all in mire desperate need of newer codexes. I dont see more than 1 (or maybe 2 at most) of these being released before the rumoured 6th edition release. I'd hazard a guess it will be Tau and maybe Templars.
> 
> Not that I mind, as I wont be getting any of them


Chaos sucks dude. Hard, trust me its awful. I do agree though Tau, Sister, BT, and DA all need some love really bad as well.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Tau then most likely Black Templars with sixth edition there followed by Chaos and SM. Eldar most likely will be done after sixth comes out with Dark Angels last.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Tau then most likely Black Templars with sixth edition there followed by Chaos and SM. Eldar most likely will be done after sixth comes out with Dark Angels last.


Current rumors put Eldar as the last 5th Ed dex with CSM being the first 6th (a combo I've been hedging my bets on for awhile and will continue to do so until proven wrong with the release).


----------



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Amoeba Bait said:


> I would update Chaos to make them more 'playable'. I dont collect them myself, but in my group, they are being collected but not really played. I would love to see the option of taking Renegades and Mutants, Plague Zombies etc, and the integration of the Chaos Daemons Codex within the Chaos book.
> 
> Anyways, my 2c: Would make for an expensive Codex though



i hope this "integration" you speak of never happens. i have a Daemon army and would never want traitors in my ranks. that would make me sad and melt my daemons down.:headbutt:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope Tau, everyone's playable but they're lacking choices, they don't have any really good CC and I remember an elite dreadnought thing that couldn't do shit


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Zion said:


> Chaos Warriors from Fantasy got theirs in under a year and have a more similar update (namely removal of items from the book and a slight reshuffle to make the army playable until real rules came out).


But they are far more popular than Sisters of Battle. I know SoB would be more popular if they got more attention but I honestly don't think GW will bother for a while with them.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

eyescrossed said:


> But they are far more popular than Sisters of Battle. I know SoB would be more popular if they got more attention but I honestly don't think GW will bother for a while with them.


I've been looking for a screenshot of it, but I keep hearing a story about Sisters winning a poll back during late 3rd/early 4th for who should get the next plastic kits. From my understanding they didn't win by a little bit but by a landslide (Space Marines got more kits instead. Go figure.)

From what I've seen and what I've heard from other players is that it's not a matter of popularity but rather support. Sisters have plenty of people who have armies or want armies, but they don't get the support they need to be a main stream army.

But that's just my take on the matter.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Should we start a rep betting pool on the next codex?


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

My +Rep is on Black Templar being next. They're arguably the second most popular SM Chapter, and I could see GW making a decent profit off of a new array of Templar Conversion kits for SM infantry, dreds, and LRs....and the High Marshall could use a new sculpt imho (he's not as bad off as Abbadon, but close)

I genuinely hope next Xeno up ISN'T Orks though, Tau definitely need the love...and I happen to like my dex just fine as is.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I bet maximum rep on Tau being next.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll play the longshot, IG specialist regiments (not counting FW updates), 7 rep.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l am going to guess SoB or BT,

on tau l don't think they will get anything new for some time.

now l am not saying they don't need some love (because they do) however GW won't make much money on it and that's what it comes down to.

for example if they did SoB, BT or CSM with new kits ect ect. they make a fair bit of cash.

however with tau most people will get a new codex and that's it due to most of the stuff is in fine cast or plas.

With SoB as Zion said WoC had the same thing however the main reason was Hordes of chaos (the old book) had old daemon rules and spells and when the new daemon codex came out they had to be removed. Ofcause people who did not run daemons and had normal men had to use the WD until they got there own one which was the current WoC book. This is the same with the DH/WH moving to GK and .... codex if it ever comes out.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Max Rep on Tau.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Max rep on Black Templars.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Max Rep on not Tau. :so_happy:


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I really want Tau but my bet is on Black Templar.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Depressingly the old addage of " marines,not marines, marines etc' would seem to indicate that it will be templars next. However i think we are at the point that it will be tau next. I agree that the sisters need to be sorted out. How gw expects to make any money from them given the lack of effort they put in is beyond me. There is a captive market there just waiting to be tapped. There weren't all that many old school DE players and look how that release went. Personally i think we should get tau, sisters and eldar in that order. I am a diehard chaos player in all its forms and i would be happy to wait so these other armies get sorted. To bridge the gap we have started using the demons and csm dexes together. Makes for some great fun and will fill the gap for a while.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

+Max rep on someone being upset that their codex wasn't the one that got the update.


----------



## bcwhat (Dec 12, 2009)

From everything I've read it seems Tau will likely be next, though when they will appear none of the rumors seem to agree on. Generally the order does seem to be xenos, marines, xenos, though, which is stupid. I'm not trying to make any inflammatory remarks, but I really think Dark Angels and Black Templars should get last priority on any updates. Both are very similar to vanilla marines in terms of actual army lists/models and people who want to play SM already have their choice of vanilla marines (which can be further customized to be Raven Guard, Salamanders, etc.), Grey Knights, Blood Angels and Space Wolves which have all been updated recently.


----------

